# Don't do this with a Root Ranger



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bad roots 4' in, past closet bend. I tied the Root Ranger to the camera(which was going into the closet bend) and jetted upstream through an outside cleanout. This allowed me to observe the cutting and not go to far into the closet bend. The monitor and camera reel was outside with me.

I tied the rope to the head around the turbo nozzle. Issue was the Root Ranger wasn't able to bend like normal so it ended up shredding my hose. If I do this again, tie the rope to the hose instead so the nozzle can push away from the hose like normal.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are the pics of the damage. Cut 10' off and reswaged new end for $10.


----------

